# Why wait for bedtime?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I keep seeing this over and over that so many couples wait until bedtime to have sex. They get mad if the other one comes to bed later, doesn't wear sexy stuff to bed, etc. 
I thought that kind of thing was over in the 60's. I can't imagine thinking if I want sex I'm supposed to wait for bedtime. Just ask for it! A bed is just a bed! It's for sleeping. You can have sex anywhere st any time. Why are people playing these games still? Seems like a lot of miscommunication to me. 
Is it just me? I don't think I've ever initiated sex after getting ready to sleep. If I'm getting ready to sleep, I'm tired. If my h wanted sex he could have made a move earlier. 
Not trying to be critical but it just seems old fashioned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I know my wife gets too tired often times at bedtime, and the sex suffers. When we do make love, often times it's at lunchtime.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

You're right, but for people with children, it is not so easy to have sex anywhere, any time. Afternoon delight is sexy as hell if you can manage it.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

If I only got it at bedtime we would NEVER have sex... I don't think I can even remember the last time we had sex at night even...


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

I personnally like to wait till bedtime because its dark  and im more open to new things etc.
Which is really weird since I have absolutely no problem going to the nude beach on a beautiful sunny day and we have even had sex (sneekly) there before or played around.

We also have 3 children so I guess night time is also easier too.


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree and my hubby prefers the couch to the bed any day. We did have a bad experience in a small car once so we try to avoid that but anywhere else is fair game.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

A TV in the bedroom is a sex vampire. It will suck the life out of happy hoppy time.:bunny:

So will the DVD player in the back seat of the truck.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Sometimes bedtime is the only time we have! We also have sex at other times, but we probably have sex at night most often second only to morning sex on our days off. However, night sex often starts at 6 or 7 in the evening with a romantic movie, or love play. Last Friday we went to see the cherry blossoms in DC. It was in the 80s and my wife wore these hot little short shorts. I was aroused all day!! Then we went to a concert that night. By the time we got home after 11 PM we were both so ready!! We tore our clothes off and went at it! I LOVE when that happens!!!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

aaaaaa-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-a-fter-noon-delight.



Frankly, I am a morning guy. Its a great way to start the day..and the wife agrees.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> You're right, but for people with children, it is not so easy to have sex anywhere, any time. Afternoon delight is sexy as hell if you can manage it.


I have kids ages 11, 8 and 3. It is extremely difficult to find any alone time until they go to bed. Of course, that means we do like we did last night and retire early.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

lovinmyhubby223 said:


> I agree and my hubby prefers the couch to the bed any day. We did have a bad experience in a small car once so we try to avoid that but anywhere else is fair game.


Oh I didn't say any other rooms were allowed...


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

I enjoy doing it both nights and mornings... probably even more in the mornings, as I'm feeling cozy after a night of rest and can start off by cuddling him, etc. I often feel more pressured at night, as I know that my husband will want to just jump right in and do it without settling in with much foreplay (he just wants to get it done and go to bed). Although my husband really likes it at night, but doesn't like it as much in the morning as it makes him tired - and he doesn't want to get sleepy again in the morning as he says that it the time to be up and alert. He thinks nights are better as sexual activity can help one drop off to sleep.

A part of our differences also might be because I tend to get up before the alarm goes off while my husband sleeps until the last minute. Therefore, I'm up in the morning wanting to get some lovemaking but my husband is a lump on a rock who won't get up, and will just sleep through my caressing him. So he probably feels more pressured in the mornings when he finally does get up, if he needs to be somewhere on time.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mistys dad said:


> A TV in the bedroom is a sex vampire. It will suck the life out of happy hoppy time.:bunny:
> 
> So will the DVD player in the back seat of the truck.



"Sex vampire???" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I'm quitting TAM...getting too many laugh lines hanging out here...not cool. Can't have any wrinkles.

Edited to say love the bunny. Looks kind of like a cross between a rabbit and a pig. A rig? A pabbit?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

3 kids under the age of 11. There isn't alone time until they go to bed.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My kid goes to bed at 8. My h usually takes a long shower before its time for bed. I usually try to start something in between those times. I guess I could start quoting individual posts but I don't want to piss anyone off.
Usually it goes like this:"my w/h won't have sex with me. I wait for him/her to come to bed and they they stay up late or fall asleep on the couch. My w/h won't go to bed naked anymore." 
I keep seeing it over and over. It seems passive aggressive to me.
But anyway....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I do agree that many couples seem to talk about sex like it is a formal appointment. I can see if you have young kids and there really is not plan B, but in general the more items on the pre-sex checklist that quicker sex will end in the marriage.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not a fan of having sex at bedtime myself. I'm usually tired, hence the reason I am going to bed. Middle of the night? Heck yes. Wake up sex? Double heck yes. Deciding at a random time during the day I want sex? For. sure.

I understand that a lot of people have to set aside specific times to have sex, though. Kids, jobs, whatever other activities, housework, etc can pile up and sex can get lost in the shuffle if both people are tired all the time.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I keep seeing this over and over that so many couples wait until bedtime to have sex. They get mad if the other one comes to bed later, doesn't wear sexy stuff to bed, etc.
> I thought that kind of thing was over in the 60's. I can't imagine thinking if I want sex I'm supposed to wait for bedtime. Just ask for it! A bed is just a bed! It's for sleeping. You can have sex anywhere st any time. Why are people playing these games still? Seems like a lot of miscommunication to me.
> Is it just me? I don't think I've ever initiated sex after getting ready to sleep. If I'm getting ready to sleep, I'm tired. If my h wanted sex he could have made a move earlier.
> Not trying to be critical but it just seems old fashioned.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



We have kids so we have to be inventive. We spork creatively when and how we can.

I miss the days of anywhere, anytime sporking. Man.

Sometimes when the kids are in school and the youngest falls asleep we just get naked in bed and go to town, esp. if it's a rainy, cruddy day out.


----------



## lifesabeach (Feb 25, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> I do agree that many couples seem to talk about sex like it is a formal appointment. I can see if you have young kids and there really is not plan B, but in general the more items on the pre-sex checklist that quicker sex will end in the marriage.


Plan B for us is sending the 3 year old to grandmas house (just down the street) :smthumbup:


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

We never ever wait that long. I'll be too tired. We always find time before. On the weekends it's even earlier. Usually when the kids are busy.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

One of the joys of childfreedom is sexual spontaneity. For the rest of our lives, we can make love all over our place, anytime we feel like it. :smthumbup: I can't wait to christen the balcony, the kitchen and the spare bedroom.

I enjoy lovemaking most at night, but my husband loves afternoon and morning sex. He has managed to get me to relish sex during the day, the way other men could not.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

We usually have sex and such at night. Usually way too late at nite or to early in the morning. 

We do have some fun while the kids are at school. I do understand that a lot of couples are against tv in the bedroom, but we love it. We finally upgraded from 19 inch to a 46 inch, love it. 

The only thing that brings things to a hault is smurfs or snorks or something ridiculous on id channel. Nothing is funnier than scrambling for the remote, knocking over your drink, knocking the iPod off the charge, and hitting the talk button on the phone. 

I don't care so much what's on, sponge bob, scooby doo...although, his laughter is annoying....and food network is distracting because you always try and sneek a peek. 

Oh first year down you will love balcony sex. It's AWESOME.


----------

